# Facial Nerve Monitoring



## tlivengo (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone knows if a primary surgeon can bill 95865 in addition to the surgery codes.  I have notes that say you can't code some of the nerve studies but it skips over 95865 and I see that one alot.  Can anyone help with this?

Thanks,
Teresa


----------



## eblanken (Feb 12, 2009)

Medicare requires that it be performed by a physician other than the operating surgeon, the technical/surgical assistant or the anesthesiologist rendering the anesthesia.


----------



## kitkat99 (Mar 9, 2009)

*nerve monitoring*

Yes we use this code a lot, however the isurance ussually do not like to pay as serperate procedure. It should be coded you just might have to fight for it with an appeal.


----------

